# Wordpress 3.3.2 und ISPconfig 3.0.4.4



## fw114 (26. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

die o.g. config läuft auf debian sid :
Linux xxxxxxx 3 3.2.0-1-amd64 #1 SMP Tue Feb 28 15:35:32 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux

Mein Problem ist, dass ich vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr sehe... Aber zum Thema.

Ich kann weder Wordpress noch Plugins via /wp-admin Updaten.
_Keine_ Fehlermeldung in den Logfiles und außer dem Hinweis das er das Verzeichnis für das Update nicht anlegen kann, nichts.
(Wordpress also erstmal manuell auf 3.2 gebracht)

also :
erstmal ein chown -R web3:client4 für das verzeichnis /web
und ein chmod 755 
Kein Erfolg!

Im ISPconfig
 				SuEXEC und php-fastcgi an


openbasedir:


/var/www/clients/client4/web3/web:/var/www/clients/client4/web3/tmp:/var/www/xxxxxxxxxx.de/web:/srv/www/xxxxxxxx.de/web:/usr/share/php5:/tmp:/usr/share/phpmyadmin:/etc/phpmyadmin:/var/lib/phpmyadmin





Was sehe ich nicht ?

DANKE ! für jeden Augenöffner !


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2012)

An der ISPConfig und Wordpress Version kann es an sich nicht liegen, in der Kombination hab ich heute ein paar Sites auf verschiedenen Servern erfolgreich aktualisiert.

Welchen Sicherheitslevel hast Du denn unter System > Interface Config > web eingestellt?


----------



## fw114 (26. Apr. 2012)

Hallo Till,
danke für die schnelle Antwort...

Du meinst: System ->Serverconfig->web

der Security Level steht auf Medium.

Unter Interface Config habe ich kein web

Gruß

Torsten


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2012)

Stimmt, ich meinte system > server config  Stell den level bitte auf high.Dann ändere eine beliebige einstellung in den webseiteneinstellungen der wordpress seite in ispconfig und klicke auf speichern. Warte eine Minute und versuch das wordpress update nochmal.


----------



## fw114 (26. Apr. 2012)

Leider nein:

Entpacken der aktualisierten Version…
 Verzeichnis konnte nicht angelegt werden. /var/www/clients/client4/web3/web/wp-content/upgrade/akismet.tmp


----------



## Till (26. Apr. 2012)

Die jobqueue im ispconfig monitor ist aber leer?

Poste bitte mal die .vhost Konfigurationsdatei der betroffenen Webseite. Du findest sie in /etc/apache2/sites-available/ und schau bitte auch gleich nach ob es dort eine gleichnamige date mit endung .err gibt.


----------



## fw114 (26. Apr. 2012)

```
<Directory /var/www/domain.de>
    AllowOverride None
    Order Deny,Allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>

<VirtualHost 123.123.123.123:80>
      DocumentRoot /var/www/domain.de/web

    ServerName domain.de
    ServerAlias www.domain.de
    ServerAdmin webmaster@domain.de

    ErrorLog /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/domain.de/error.log

    Alias /error/ "/var/www/domain.de/web/error/"
    ErrorDocument 400 /error/400.html
    ErrorDocument 401 /error/401.html
    ErrorDocument 403 /error/403.html
    ErrorDocument 404 /error/404.html
    ErrorDocument 405 /error/405.html
    ErrorDocument 500 /error/500.html
    ErrorDocument 502 /error/502.html
    ErrorDocument 503 /error/503.html

    <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
    </IfModule>

    <Directory /var/www/domain.de/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client4/web3/web>
        Options FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>



    # suexec enabled
    <IfModule mod_suexec.c>
      SuexecUserGroup web3 client4
    </IfModule>
    # Clear PHP settings of this website
    <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
        SetHandler None
    </FilesMatch>
    # php as fast-cgi enabled
        # For config options see: http://httpd.apache.org/mod_fcgid/mod/mod_fcgid.html
    <IfModule mod_fcgid.c>
        FcgidIdleTimeout 300
        FcgidProcessLifeTime 3600
        # FcgidMaxProcesses 1000
        FcgidMinProcessesPerClass 0
        FcgidMaxProcessesPerClass 100
        FcgidConnectTimeout 3
        FcgidIOTimeout 360
        FcgidBusyTimeout 300
                FcgidMaxRequestLen 1073741824
</IfModule>
    <Directory /var/www/domain.de/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web3/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>
    <Directory /var/www/clients/client4/web3/web>
        AddHandler fcgid-script .php .php3 .php4 .php5
        FCGIWrapper /var/www/php-fcgi-scripts/web3/.php-fcgi-starter .php
        Options +ExecCGI
        AllowOverride All
        Order allow,deny
        Allow from all
    </Directory>


    # add support for apache mpm_itk
    <IfModule mpm_itk_module>
      AssignUserId web3 client4
    </IfModule>

    <IfModule mod_dav_fs.c>
          # Do not execute PHP files in webdav directory
      <Directory /var/www/clients/client4/web3/webdav>
            <FilesMatch "\.ph(p3?|tml)$">
          SetHandler None
        </FilesMatch>
      </Directory>
      # DO NOT REMOVE THE COMMENTS!
      # IF YOU REMOVE THEM, WEBDAV WILL NOT WORK ANYMORE!
      # WEBDAV BEGIN
      # WEBDAV END
    </IfModule>


<Files .htaccess>
Order Allow,Deny
Deny from all
</Files>

<files wp-config.php>
Order deny,allow
deny from all
</files>


</VirtualHost>
```
queue leer, keine .err Datei vorhanden
hab zu Sicherheit nochmal 

/usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
laufen lassen:

3:/etc/apache2/sites-available# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh
26.04.2012-17:42 - DEBUG - Set Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
26.04.2012-17:42 - DEBUG - No Updated records found, starting only the core.
26.04.2012-17:42 - DEBUG - Remove Lock: /usr/local/ispconfig/server/temp/.ispconfig_lock
finished.


----------



## nowayback (26. Apr. 2012)

Moinsen,

hast du vielleicht Funktionen wie fopen() in den PHP / Suhosin etc. Einstellungen verboten und kann WP deshalb nicht korrekt arbeiten?

Grüße
nwb


----------



## fw114 (26. Apr. 2012)

fopen ist erlaubt...


----------



## Till (27. Apr. 2012)

Die .vhost Datei sieht ok aus, es wird php als fcgi geladen und suexec ist an im vhost. Ein Problem in ispconfig selbst können wir damit an sich ausschließen. Vielleicht ist suexec aber im apache nicht geladen, versuch mal ein:

a2enmod suexec


----------



## fw114 (27. Apr. 2012)

Module suexec already enabled

seltsam.....


----------



## fw114 (2. Mai 2012)

keiner mehr eine Idee ?


----------



## fw114 (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte euch nur kurz die Rückmeldung geben, das mein Problem gelöst ist.

Leider konnte ich keinen Fehler finden, weshalb ich  Kunden und Webseite gelöscht habe.
Beides neu angelegt und siehe da, funktioniert.

Scheinbar war doch irgendwo eine Einstellung falsch, die ich nicht gefunden habe,
welche durch das Neuanlegen korrigiert wurde.


Grüße


----------

